# [Wet Thumb Forum]-20g long journal



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I've finally figured out how to aquascape
my 20g long besides housing lots of different
kinds of neat plants.







Here are some pics
after I completely redid the tank (03/23/03).
Sorry for the poor quality:

http://www.pbase.com/tsunamicarlos/032303

[This message was edited by tsunami06 on Sat April 19 2003 at 05:32 PM.]


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I've finally figured out how to aquascape
my 20g long besides housing lots of different
kinds of neat plants.







Here are some pics
after I completely redid the tank (03/23/03).
Sorry for the poor quality:

http://www.pbase.com/tsunamicarlos/032303

[This message was edited by tsunami06 on Sat April 19 2003 at 05:32 PM.]


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I really like everything you have started, but since you asked









You may want to move the hardware into the back left corner to hide it. The heater seems very large. If you can invest you may want to get a titanium heater. The piece in the tank is much smaller.

You may also want to move your centerpeice over a few inches to optical left center.

Otherwise I think patience is the next step. let things grow in a little an see how they evolve.

P.S> When taking tank pictures you may want to take smaller pictures and then use editing software to merge the picture into the full frontal view.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for the advice James. The heater is
very large, and I have had a very hard time
trying to hide it. Although it keeps the tank
rock solid at 80 F (it's an Ebo Jager, 100w).
I will look into the smaller heater. I
can't move the Ebo Jager farther behind
the driftwood because the eheim's intake
is there.

When you refer to the center piece, do you
mean the Nymphoides spec? The center piece
I have in mind isn't even visible yet, actually. It's right behind the
wendtii 'rose' crypts (a Bolbitis heudelotti
'small form' rhizome just starting to show
signs of life). The Nymphoides spec is
getting the boot.









Right now, the tank has been set back a bit
by an infestation of cladophora hair algae.
It's gotten all over the foreground and is
in the moss. Although I can pull it out manually from the foreground (the marsilea
hasn't grown in much yet), I can't
pull it out from the mossy driftwood
without pulling all the moss off. I have heard
blackouts don't get rid of it either. Not good.
I will need lots of patience!









Carlos


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Here are some updated pictures:

http://www.pbase.com/tsunamicarlos/04-19-2003

Notice that I didn't touch anything in the
tank. I'm just letting it grow out right now.
I also added some Heteranthera zosterifolia,
Didiplis diandra, and Hygrophila difformis.
They will probably be removed in a couple of
months. The Nymphaea/Nymphoides is _definitely_
going out as soon as possible.

The Bolbitis heudelotti and Java Fern
haven't done much of anything yet.









The algae has receded significantly with
increased iron/trace supplementation.

Carlos


----------

